# cub cadet hds 2135



## Ralph DeMarco (Nov 17, 2020)

I own a cub cadet hds 2135 serial #000352741 needs a new interlock brake switch I know where the switch is on the mower what do you have to do to replace it ?
Thanks in advance 
Ralph


----------

